# Mr. SCREAM!!!!!! Howard Dean is Back!



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

It looks as though the Democratic National Comittee has a new leader and it is none other than *Mr. Scream*, Howard Dean.    It looks as though the Democrats can't seem to figure it out. The liberal left is still in control of the party and this is just another reminder. Howard Dean is a radical "Screaming" Liberal who now is in control of the direction that the Democratic party will be heading. And that direction will be screaming to the left even farther!!  Another victory for the Republicans!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Honestly, i can tollerate some of the verr mild Liberals i know...but guys like Dean just send me into fits of FURRY!!! :box:

just kidding. I think heel (pun intended) do a good job of Beating himself up like he did last time around. But this time he stands to take the democratic party with him!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I can't believe that people will let a guy's entire career be ruined because he screamed in excitement. Forget about his policies, this guy is a basket case! :eyeroll:


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

It's not just the scream, although this is what he will go down in history for, much like Dan Quayle mispelling a word. He is way out there, just look at his record as Governor of Vermont. The Dems would of been better off with a moderate such as Martin Frost, but I guess Ms. Pelosi had a beef with Mr. Frost and made sure he wasn't going to get the position. Ms. Pelosi is a flaming Liberal, much like Scream Dean.   Birds of a feather, flock together.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Heeeeeeeeerres Howie!!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Storm,
Sorry to inform you that Mr. Dean was a GREAT gov. His people hired him for a second term. He also LOWERED TAXES ON ALL including the RICH, BUS. and the POOR. Why don't you read up on him. Yes he has some outragous idea's, but don't we all. Me for example, I am a Republicrate, mostly Rep. but some Dem.( I believe in right to choose) I also think we need to lower some taxes and raise other taxes, legalize marijuana(this is not Rep.) Nobody except for RADICALS hang out on the far left or right and MR. Deans history IN OFFICE shows him to be a conservative democrate


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ej4prmc wrote:



> I believe in right to choose


So am I, unless that was code for kill the unborn.



> legalize marijuana


For medicinal purposes, otherwise not.

Perspective is everything when you judge a politician. I am sure this fellow looks moderate to you, conservative to some, and Looney tune liberal to others. It mattes little now, when you go down in flames like he did you stand little chance of recovery. I think he will be the kiss of death for the democrats.

I don't think there is any love loss between this guy and Hillary. The Clintons have been calling the shots no matter who was the head of the party. It will be interesting to watch the power struggle developed.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> ej4prmc wrote:
> 
> Quote:
> I believe in right to choose
> ...


Oh come on, and you said that I took things off topic.



> I think he will be the kiss of death for the democrats.


In that he is fiscally responsible (unlike most all of the conservatives now) and has reasonable ideas?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What the hey is doing to the kitty????????? :eyeroll: :wink: :roll:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

zogman said:


> What the hey is doing to the kitty????????? :eyeroll: :wink: :roll:


I think someone should report him to the Animal Police.....  Kind of looks like he is fixing to exorcise the demons from it or something. Howie would make a good tele-evangilist if he decided to get out of politics. :wink:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Hahaha...I loved the photoshop of Dean choking the kitty, but c'mon...everyone knows, the best KITTEN-BASED election propaganda coming out of last year was:










My girlfriend, a die hard Dem, was pretty peeved that he's back on top in the party.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Great picture (slogan) NJ! :beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Rep. must not be able to read with all this STUPID kitten pictures. Maybe they will send out coloring books for all their reg. supporters


----------



## the_duckinator (Jan 9, 2005)

LOL, I'm sure George (Bush) has a few extras in his library that wouldn't mind sending them.

Did you hear that the Bush's library burned down? It was a tragedy, some of the books hadn't been colored in yet.


----------

